# well dam........



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

well my trip in the gulf today was bad i lost two pens and a ugly stik two trays of tackle my knife my pliers everything but one pole my milk crate paddle ans gaff and my life of course always lucky to walk away with that took a wave kayak nose dived into the sand banged me up good if anybody catches any of this let me know haha


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

sorry to here about that....Wow not good!! Glad your still with us..


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

dang kyle.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

That's where tied together works,I secure everything especially at put-in take -out.Sorry for your loss...............

Robin


----------



## Rocketvet (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. It seems like when I don't have everything secured is when I get rolled. Pain in the...


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, tough luck. Glad you walked away on your own power.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Robin said:


> That's where tied together works,I secure everything especially at put-in take -out.Sorry for your loss...............
> 
> Robin


As long as you're ok,the rest is just "stuff".

Robin


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Rocketvet said:


> Sorry to hear about that. It seems like when I don't have everything secured is when I get rolled. Pain in the...


It seems like whenever I roll there is a bunch of cute girls around:blink: But I always secure everything, even in flat surf.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

He's not online now but if somebody knows him he might want to look at this new thread.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/fishing-gear-found-86983/#post655251


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

be there done that. sorry it sucks.


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

That blows dude, always glad first and foremost to walk (or rather swim) away alive, but there aint nothin that sucks like losin stuff I can't really afford to replace.....went out about three weeks ago on a tad too rough day and lost my first king of the year when I friggin rolled the yak...won't jack yer thread and go into details but it sucked and got worse, so I hear ya. Sorry for ya man!


----------



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Dude that sucks. At least you had a good excuse for flipping. I've done it in perfectly flat water before. It always sucks to lose something you worked hard to pay for.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I rolled trying to launch last summer but had most of my important gear tied on. Still, I lost my hat, sunglasses, broke the butt of one rod, lost a box of tackle, and gained a gash in my forearm. The good news was that it was early and therefore not many witnesses.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad you survived and hope you can get most of your stuff back! April is a tough month for us Gulf yackers...


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah my little pelican dont do so hot hahahaha TIME TO UPGRADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Bummer! I was flipped twice last year and once the year before that. Only lost gear once but it was a tackle box full of $$$ lures that was the only thing not tied on to the yak.

Hope you were wearing your PFD.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

i never get on the yak without my pfd


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

My horror story included my pelican box for my blackberry failing and my Oakleys disappearing along with a small tackle box, luckily I tripped on my crate in the surf and both my rods were still in the PVC tubes. 

On the upside I had insurance on the phone, got some new shades, learned the value of CARABINER BUNGEE CORDS, and I was back fishing the next weekend.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

my closest time to flipping was hilarious. me and john went out in the gulf for my first time ever and i broke through the surf, it was crazy . i was all excited after going through it and was resting just past the breakers and i turned around to fix my crate and leaned a little too far lol and i started going over but i saved it ... needless to say, i always have my outriggers going offshore now.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I donated 2 Penn reels to the surf today. Launched my kayak about 7:30am at the 1st parking lot from Navarre Beach going toward Opal Beach since it looked too rough near the pier. I was dying to catch my 1st king of the year and knew the surf would be unlaunchable from late morning today until about Thurs. I was able to steer my Hobie Outback around the worst part of the waves like Need2fish had done to get out. The last wave I needed to beat was a big 4 foot roller and it was long with nowhere to go and I got flipped. I had my rods leashed down, but the current was strong enough this time to break my cheap clips that I have always used. Luckily, I took half of what I normally take and I think the 2 rods was all that I lost.

Kreg


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah i saw you out there was that yaksquatch with you? i saw you flip and i was like dam i hope hes alright....... glad you made it man all that STUFF is replaceable your life isnt....... did yall catch anything today?? i was on the navarre pier


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I still don't know why people don't get out riggers they have save me from flipping many O times. Maybe they think there good enough that they don't need them untill they flip


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Kreg,sorry to hear of the flip.Better day's ahead............................

Robin


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

You don't need to flip your yak in the surf to donate gear... I was in LA with a bunch of other GCKFA'ers for the PaddlePalooza event last month and lost my gear bag with three trays of lures, tools, leader, rigs, etc. from the back of the yak while in transit. Either it bounced out and landed in the road or a cajun lifted it while we were parked. Keep your gear stowed - on the road or on the water...


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

*Cheap Gear.*

I have to go out on certain bad days just cause I have to . . .

On those days, I bring my $25 WallyWorld rods and reels instead of my Penns. I put one small tackle box together with no extras -- yeah, it's hard, but I make my self do it. I leave any other expensive stuff behind. Then, if it goes, no big losses.

Oh, I don't go out so far -- but this April has been trying my soul. lol.

Gaffy :yes:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Brandonshobie said:


> I still don't know why people don't get out riggers they have save me from flipping many O times. Maybe they think there good enough that they don't need them untill they flip


I seen a guy flip with outriggers once in Gulf Shores a few years ago...not cool. He couldn't get his yak rolled back over and needed to drag his yak onto the beach upside down. Wasn't a monster wave, but pushed him sideways enough to get him completely horizontal. This is why I don't use outriggers anymore, but I will use common sense and listen to all the voices in my head to see if they think its safe:whistling:


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

gottafish said:


> I donated 2 Penn reels to the surf today. Launched my kayak about 7:30am at the 1st parking lot from Navarre Beach going toward Opal Beach since it looked too rough near the pier. I was dying to catch my 1st king of the year and knew the surf would be unlaunchable from late morning today until about Thurs. I was able to steer my Hobie Outback around the worst part of the waves like Need2fish had done to get out. The last wave I needed to beat was a big 4 foot roller and it was long with nowhere to go and I got flipped. I had my rods leashed down, but the current was strong enough this time to break my cheap clips that I have always used. Luckily, I took half of what I normally take and I think the 2 rods was all that I lost.
> 
> Kreg


Ouch man!!! Chaps and I were near the pier yesterday morning. I heard Mark on the VHF and tried to hail you guys but couldn't get through. Was wondering where you were at.

I got dumped on the way back in by a DOOZY of a wave on the second sandbar. My costa's got ripped off my head but everything else was safe and secure inside the RodPod of my Ocean Kayak.

I hate to say Brandon, but the wave that kicked my @$$ probably wouldn't have cared if I had outriggers or not. It was just a bad call on my part to be out in those conditions. The rest of the week isn't promising either.

Alex


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Dang, tough luck Kreg and Alex. Really sorry about the gear but glad you are ok.

I was reading a post by coomz on KBF today where he took a bad spill in the breakers at Johnson's Beach while hooked to a shark. 

Maybe I'll wait a bit before venturing offshore........


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Yaksquatch said:


> Ouch man!!! Chaps and I were near the pier yesterday morning. I heard Mark on the VHF and tried to hail you guys but couldn't get through. Was wondering where you were at.
> 
> I got dumped on the way back in by a DOOZY of a wave on the second sandbar. My costa's got ripped off my head but everything else was safe and secure inside the RodPod of my Ocean Kayak.
> 
> ...


If the waves are that bad I would have jumped off my kayak grab the back lift handle held on for dear life swim and let the waves take me and the kayak in. I had to do it one time last year and it worked like a champ.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

sux to hear kyle, you know my pain now. Remember theres those that have and those that will. Welcome to the club, thats why i only take 1 or 2 rods with me unless i go to the gulf then its 4, and ive got all of my stuff tied down or strapped down tight.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah tien ive learned the value of leashes i bought about 10n yesterday


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Brandonshobie said:


> If the waves are that bad I would have jumped off my kayak grab the back lift handle held on for dear life swim and let the waves take me and the kayak in. I had to do it one time last year and it worked like a champ.


That's how I do all my landings, even in small surf...more control.


----------



## Rocketvet (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm surprised Ted hasn't weighed in with his story when the nose of his AI dug in and he went head over heels in Destin, outriggers, cobia and everything else! My latest trick when I'm coming in is to ride as long as possible and then bail at the first sense of getting sideways. I've saved a roll a couple of times with this technique. The PA is extremely top heavy and will roll in a heartbeat. I do put the rods in the rod storage which keeps them out of harms way. I have had rods snap off at the handle when they were in rod holders and I rolled.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

dang yeah nobody told me that hahahahaha


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Brandonshobie said:


> If the waves are that bad I would have jumped off my kayak grab the back lift handle held on for dear life swim and let the waves take me and the kayak in. I had to do it one time last year and it worked like a champ.


 
+1

Alex went first and once I saw him flip, I did exactly that. Once I got through the first set of breakers, I jumped and floated in with my Yak. I am impressed on how well my Malibu did going out and coming in. It is not a fast yak but does fairly well with the swells.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Brandonshobie said:


> If the waves are that bad I would have jumped off my kayak grab the back lift handle held on for dear life swim and let the waves take me and the kayak in. I had to do it one time last year and it worked like a champ.


Yeah, I'm kicking myself cause that's just what I was thinking about doing but decided: "Nah, I'm going to try ridding em in." That's what I get for trying to be macho! I was almost across the bar when I looked back and saw a head-high wave about to break on me and thought "Oh $#%^!!!"

I got spun sideways then dumped forward towards the beach. Glasses and hat got ripped off as I hit the water before I could cover the back of my head. I stayed under and flattened out to let my yak slide right over my back. Lanyard of my paddle wrapped around my ankle and I was about to pull the knife (which was clipped to my PFD I WAS WEARING!!!) and cut it off but no need since the lanyard broke of the yak.

I grabbed the paddle, swam to the yak, righted it and then grabbed hold of the stern handle. Then I just clung and rode it to shore like I should have before I even got to the 2nd sandbar!

Oh well, gives me an excuse to upgrade to costas with the 580 lenses.
Alex


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow! All the ole pro's gettin dumped. Guess my tiimes a coming. Get the 580 glass lens.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i flipped my pro angler two weeks ago in waist high surf. lucky i had all my stuff strapped down and leashed. only lost some cheap sunglasses. it got turned sideways quick and the wave pop up fast and splash. but it was pretty easy to flip back over and hop back in( it was over my head in depth). i learned to pull my rudder up and use my paddle to keep her straight now!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

That's the most expensive (and dangerous) part of yak fishing I think. The gulf has claimed a few rods and things from me for sure the last few years. Amazing how fast stuff disappears in a couple feet of water. Getting beat down by the waves trying to recover is no picnic either. Kreg told me about your ordeal Alex. 

I've seen the float and follow the yak in method a lot and did it a couple of times in my Pelican. Now that I've got the outback though I'm afraid I might not be able to hold onto the handle because of the rudder. What has worked for me (and it worked Saturday) is backing in all the way to the beach. It takes a while and in real bad stuff like Saturday, I was almost upended from the front by breaker over the bow but it generally works real well. I haven't been rolled yet backing in. Any body else do this.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

A couple of years ago the GCKFA scheduled a practice surf entry/egress. Unfortunately the water was smooth so wasn't a good test. Still a good idea to have an outing to practice working the surf. Maybe one can be scheduled after the tourney. 

I'd like to see this backing in technique first hand. If there's much waves coming in I hop off, flip the Outback around and swim/walk in. I've not been real good about tieing stuff down but this year I've got some nicer gear so will probably take the time.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Last year at Navarre pier, coming in, riding the wave nicely. 5' of the kayak nose out over the wave. Riding nice so far, using the padde as a brake, until the wave broke and the kayak turned suddenly to the left and made the classic roll. The wave was breaking on water and not on the sand bar. I knew to just let my self go out of the kayak. Had the vest on and the rod in holders, but leashed. I then found myself in the back wash and off the bar in about 7' of water. The kayak is upside down and the rods and all the gear hanging down on leashes. I had to jump up and down to move the kayak in toward the shore. Finally was standing about chest high and fliped the yak. About that time someone from shore came and grabbed the yak and started pulling it in. I was exhausted. But then I am 61 and cannot believe I am that age anyway. Somehow my rods weren't busted (bumble bee ugly sticks) with original shimano baitrunners on them. My paddle was retrieved and walking the shore, found most of my other gear. Just my rod holder extenders must have weighed enough to sink. I also lost the king, that I did not lash down by the tail. All lessons learned to do it the right way next time. 

I like the bail and tail ride the yak in concept. Think I am going to practice that from now on. I am able to bust out ok in the malibu, but that ride in can be hairy.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

gottafish said:


> I donated 2 Penn reels to the surf today. Launched my kayak about 7:30am at the 1st parking lot from Navarre Beach going toward Opal Beach since it looked too rough near the pier. I was dying to catch my 1st king of the year and knew the surf would be unlaunchable from late morning today until about Thurs. I was able to steer my Hobie Outback around the worst part of the waves like Need2fish had done to get out. The last wave I needed to beat was a big 4 foot roller and it was long with nowhere to go and I got flipped. I had my rods leashed down, but the current was strong enough this time to break my cheap clips that I have always used. Luckily, I took half of what I normally take and I think the 2 rods was all that I lost.
> 
> Kreg



DAMN Kreg - it looked much better then that I thought Sat Morning when we talked. Sorry to here so much anguish in beach launching. 
*
There are two kinds of Gulf Kayak anglers Those that have rolled and those that will get rolled. *

Everyone gets rolled - some are more painful then others. Keep you rods flat (long ways with the yak) and bungied if it's bad and the old adage - if you don't want to bring it back don't attach it to the yak.

After a roll or two and almost a bunch I BAIL out and tail walk it in. Since then I have not been flipped or lost any gear. Biggest issue most yak fishers have is an avoidance on getting wet. FORGET that - and get salty in 5-6' of water and you'll be surprised how easy it is.

Safety first! (until the tournament)'Stressless


----------

